# Latest knife +saya



## Johanshi (Mar 16, 2022)

210mm Gyoto in Houou serie
Hybrid handle with brass speysers and friction fit saya in stained oak with a pin for safety.
Got lost in making Sayas recently, so much fun when the different parts come together and you get a perfect fit!!

Just gotta get my hands on some other wood than just oak that I can cut in good pieces for sayas




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

